# Product storage! What do you use?



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,

I've been looking for a set of drawers or storage unit of some type to keep all of my products in! I've got a medium sized collection so don't need a huge unit! What would anyone recommend buying? 

What do you guys use to store all your products and where did you get it? Any pics or links very welcome.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I use one of these:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Access will soon become annoying and due to this I like shelving. Plus you'll have room to spare as your collection expands. 

B+Q ~ £25 and comes with clips to secure to a wall (if you want)  see here









ps. Excuse the mess, we're rebuilding the house


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Homebase did have a 3 drawer unit for 15 quid.


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Access will soon become annoying and due to this I like shelving. Plus you'll have room to spare as your collection expands.


Good point about leaving room for more stuff, I find myself looking at new things everytime someone posts something new on here! 

The shelves look decent for that price aswel, nice and simple!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sturdy too. I've got a metal set of shelves, which are slowly being destroyed by wheel cleaner dribbles etc, but these being plastic just wipe clean. I'll be getting another set of these plastic ones as soon as I can get near the shops.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

3 big packing crates,2 small ones,a megs small zip bag,a megs boot tidy and various places around the house.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

argos have a 50% sale on the 5 black shelfs (as pic above) now £15 ,i got 2 !!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Get yourself down to Wilkos for their 4 draw office storage thing a me bob, half price at the mo as well, work a treat for general storage of cloths, pads clay and applicators etc..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Focus Payless storage bins....cheap as chips and have lids....nice green colour to!

So cheap even if you damage one just bin it and buy another!


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Access will soon become annoying and due to this I like shelving. Plus you'll have room to spare as your collection expands.
> 
> B+Q ~ £25 and comes with clips to secure to a wall (if you want)  see here
> 
> ...


Im getting me one of them.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

qstix said:


> Get yourself down to Wilkos for their 4 draw office storage thing a me bob, half price at the mo as well, work a treat for general storage of cloths, pads clay and applicators etc..


Yep, I picked one of these up last Sunday for a tenner, holds the drying towels, buffing cloths, microfibres, applicators and spare mits - stops them getting dusty in the garage :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

bleek said:


> argos have a 50% sale on the 5 black shelfs (as pic above) now £15 ,i got 2 !!!


Oh Magic! 

Thanks for the shout bleek! :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to b+q Homebase or even ikea get flat pack kitchen units there good for what they are and get your drawer units or shelved base units. Then all you need is a work. Not alot of money is needed


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

My storage looks a bit like this










All of my kit including the Megs G220 is in those tool cases, the largest one at the bottom is on wheels which makes it easy to move around. It comes in handy as a seat when polishing a car as well.

Then i have this on the wall









Products have changed a bit since these were taken but the storage is about the same. Have added another tool case for the rotary and pads too.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you guys all leave your products out during winter? Does anyone seal their products to protect them from damage?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I use 20 inch tool boxes untill I build my cuboard in the garage


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just metal shelf units. But I am moving my stuff to a unit soon and I need to be able to put it away so it might just be drawers, OR I might use my rolling tool chest.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

This thread just motivated me to go and clean up my Kit, 9pm my neighbours must think I am mad


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

wilcos often have these on sale i paid a tenner each 









a little more tidy now though :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

All my stuff is in the house.I have 3 big clear plastic packing crates,a megs zip bag and a megs extendable boot tidy thing.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I have all my stuff in a old closet. Found these little drawers from biltema, they just fit in there.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats the ideal thing if you can blag an old cupboard or kitchen units. I am going to tidy up my stuff today maybe put it in my rolling tool cabinet alla paul dalton.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Heres my storage solution. All detailing gear stored in bottom box and tools in top box


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I just keep all my stuff in a big jumble in the back room 

I have a standard size garage which I keep empty (apart from the car of course) so that when it rains like it did yesterday I can work on the car inside with space to walk all the way round it.

The problem is that I live on a corner and my garage is round the corner from the house, so it's quite a walk from the house to the garage and a pain to carry stuff to.

I got myself one of these bags from Wilkinsons last week to carry my stuff round in :-

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Tool-K...Stanley-Tool-Bag-Open-Mouth-16in/invt/0290247

Used it for the first time yesterday, and I can fit two 2l pump sprayers, a Megs spray bottle, two bottles of polish, 2 drying towels, 4 MFs and a little bottle of Black Wow in it. :thumb:


----------

